# Ford 3500 3 cyl diesel no compression



## NateOakes (Nov 13, 2016)

Posting this before I've completed doing some due diligence due to the weather. 
Old 3500 tlb diesel. I changed the starter, took a while to realize that the new starter was not made using the same tolerances as the OEM's, had to use a pry bar to hold it in position as I tightened the bolts - otherwise it wouldn't engage the flywheel!
Tractor would not start after that! That was last fall, so this spring, same thing. Didn't even pop with ether. So, I borrowed a pressure tester to measure cylinder pressure. I cannot get any reading for any cylinder! The gauge needle doesn't budge at all. I've checked the connections, made sure the test injector is properly inserted and tightened. Came to the conclusion it may be true, no compression in any cylinder - very odd.
Next step is to remove the valve cover and will as soon as the weather agrees with me. I have no way of working on this in an enclosed area at this time.
The motor turns over and it did put out some kind of an exhaust out of the stack.
I question whether or not I did the pressure measurements properly, with no pressure in any cylinder I just have to question that. 
The injectors look terrible, one of them I doubt was even working. These are another matter and when I get compression back I will change them. 
My next step is checking the valve train and its components. Something up there could have broken loose and caused this? I will know soon if something there is obvious. Having multiple springs fail at one time, I seriously doubt. 

Respond to this post if you'd like to, but know I will add to it after I check the valve train. At that point should it be intact I will consult the local person who lent me the pressure checker.

If anyone retired needs a hobby I totally recommend they buy an old tractor to fix up. Tractor by itself with a loader and/or hoe, doesn't matter. The old iron needs attention who better to give it than someone retired!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I suspect you're not doing the test right. Hard to believe you have zero on all three. Even an engine with no rings on the pistons would compress/move SOME air. Listen for air escaping - at the intake manifold and or exhaust pipe and of course at the tester.
I would pull the injectors back out and spin it over with my fat thumb over the hole. That would tell me I had Some compression or not.


----------



## NateOakes (Nov 13, 2016)

Ultradog, the more I think on this the more I agree with you. The valve train is fine, I removed the cover partly because I wondered if it was full of gunk, which it wasn't.
The injectors are still out of it. One of my next steps will be doing as you suggest with a thumb. I also plan to speak to the person who loaned me the tester before I go much further. He has a tractor repair business and has helped me in the past.
Stay tuned!


----------



## NateOakes (Nov 13, 2016)

I looked at the compression testing adapters and realized I was closing off the port to the gauge when I tightened the adapter, it has a compression gasket. Upon loosening it I do get some pressures although I always had a pressure loss at the top seal. Tightening the top nuts first and then the 'injector replacement' I wind up closing off the air channel between the adapter and the top piece. 
This 'not starting' issue happened all of a sudden. I really do not suspect the compression. The valve train is fine, clean.
I now plan to reconnect the injectors to the fuel lines while out of the block and turn it over to see if I have any fuel exiting the injectors. If I have three that have decent patterns I will be at a loss as to what is happening and might at that time consider compression measurements again.
If I have no fuel output at any of the injectors I will suspect the injector pump. If I have poor or spotty patterns I'll suspect the injectors - which I will probably change anyway due to their age and it is cheaper to change them than have them checked and rebuilt.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your thinking is a little off about changing the injectors..
99% of the "new" injectors that I test are WAY OFF.. the tip is wrong & the pressure too. If the site your getting them from, lists about 20 engines they fit should be a clue..
Your gonna have a hellofa time fixing/finding the problem w your machine if u put the wrong injectors in it.. THINKING they're the right ones..
I've seen it time & time again.!!


----------



## NateOakes (Nov 13, 2016)

Injectors tested ok at a FNH dealer. This leaves me with fuel pressure issues.
I have started a new file on this and am closing this thread.


----------

